# Another Red Bites The Dust!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

uhmmm, Did ya take his head off? lol, nice red, congrads!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just slide the bar and you can see the whole thing. Nice fox. Good job. 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a bigun! Nice work!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like a good one.


----------

